# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Đón hè rực nắng cùng nhiều ưu đãi từ Avatar shop

## nguyetnt

Mùa hè 2012 đang rực rỡ với những gam màu nhiệt đới. Đây chính là cảm hứng trong phong cách của Avatar shop, chúng mình cùng khám phá những điều thú vị nhé!
Những cơn gió hanh nắng mùa hè cũng trở nên thật dịu ngọt với những trang phục dạo phố thật trẻ trung và năng động đấy! Bạn hãy thật nhanh hòa mình vào không khí sôi động đầy ngọt ngào này cùng Avatar shop thôi nào! 














Stylist: Vicky Nguyễn
Photo: Kiên Trần
Model: Linh Sunny - Hà Min
Make Song Nguyễn

Avatar shop

+ Add 1: 49, Hàng Gà, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội 
+ Add 2: 17b, Hàng Da, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
+ Add 3: 75 Mê Linh – Hải Phòng
Tel: 09 4422 8118 - 016 9466 5555
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/AVATAR-SHOP

----------


## dung89

cũng trẻ thật hehe

----------

